# Mahogany herf in Philly Sept 16th



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

Chris (redbaron) has a birthday coming up, so I figured what better way to spend it then to go to Mahogany and get silly. We can meet up around 8:00 and then go downhill from there. I am just take a wild guess and say he would want cigars if you are thinking of a gift to bring. I already plan on bringing a blue leisure suit, a bottle of Ripple, and some smelling salts. Hope to see you there!!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Mahogany herf in Philly Sept 9th*



trainwrek said:


> Chris (redbaron) has a birthday coming up, so I figured what better way to spend it then to go to Mahogany and get silly. We can meet up around 8:00 and then go downhill from there. I am just take a wild guess and say he would want cigars if you are thinking of a gift to bring. I already plan on bringing a blue leisure suit, a bottle of Ripple, and some smelling salts. Hope to see you there!!


Somebody is getting married that day


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Mahogany herf in Philly Sept 9th*

well, I can definately go, but I know justin will be preoccupied waiting for Rob who will probably be passed out in a ditch with two wedding bands in his coat pocket.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Mahogany herf in Philly Sept 9th*

:r actually Rob has promised to be good that day!


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Mahogany herf in Philly Sept 9th*

Sounds like alot of people might be busy that day. Would the following Saturday for better for everyone?


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Mahogany herf in Philly Sept 9th*



trainwrek said:


> Sounds like alot of people might be busy that day. Would the following Saturday for better for everyone?


yes, but the current saturday works well too.

you guys, cigars, german wheat beer. Name the time and the place.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Mahogany herf in Philly Sept 9th*



Lance said:


> yes, but the current saturday works well too.
> 
> you guys, cigars, german wheat beer. Name the time and the place.


Embrace your roots, Lance- "youse guys, cigars, german wheat beer. "


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Mahogany herf in Philly Sept 9th*



raisin said:


> Embrace your roots, Lance- "youse guys, cigars, german wheat beer. "


HEY YOUS GUYS!

Sloth love chunk


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Mahogany herf in Philly Sept 9th*

So far, the people who will be attending are:

Redbaron 
Trainwrek
Lance & Kathleen

Anyone else??


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Mahogany herf in Philly Sept 9th*

Justin says sept 16th would work for him, it works for me as well since I can't make it the 9th.


----------



## HeavySmoke (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Mahogany herf in Philly Sept 9th*

Dan, I think I can make either weekend. I can roll up with you and Chris if that is cool.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Mahogany herf in Philly Sept 9th*

I am going to thread jack before I start a new thread...

Will any of you come the following saturday as well?


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Mahogany herf in Philly Sept 9th*



germantown rob said:


> I am going to thread jack before I start a new thread...
> 
> Will any of you come the following saturday as well?


yes!

I dont know about both though.

It probably should be one or the other.

By the way, no one bring Chris anything younger than 20 years old for his birthday (Unless its women, he likes them young)

We spoke last night and he said after shack herf all he will ever smoke is 20+ year old cubans. In fact he was wiping his bum with an opus wrapper.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Mahogany herf in Philly Sept 9th*

I think we should switch it to the 16th.

Lance- You and Justin skipped the Shack herf to do (fill in excuse here). I offered to drive (and pick up) both of you bastages. There is no excuse why you were not there. Please don't be mad at me that I smoked a perfectly aged 79 Monte #2 Dunhill, that burned so smoothly and evenlythat I wished it would never end. :r

Lance heres' to your Curly Head deluxes from 08/06:BS


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Mahogany herf in Philly Sept 9th*



RedBaron said:


> I think we should switch it to the 16th.
> 
> Lance- You and Justin skipped the Shack herf to do (fill in excuse here). I offered to drive (and pick up) both of you bastages. There is no excuse why you were not there. Please don't be mad at me that I smoked a perfectly aged 79 Monte #2 Dunhill, that burned so smoothly and evenlythat I wished it would never end. :r
> 
> Lance heres' to your Curly Head deluxes from 08/06:BS


Start a fire, then proceed to die in it!  :fu


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Mahogany herf in Philly Sept 9th*



Lance said:


> Start a fire, then proceed to die in it!  :fu


Not his fault you missed the best time of your life :tg :r .


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Mahogany herf in Philly Sept 9th*



germantown rob said:


> Not his fault you missed the best time of your life :tg :r .


If you hadnt helped me see god this would earn you a taint kickin' 

I still owe you for that.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Mahogany herf in Philly Sept 9th*



RedBaron said:


> I think we should switch it to the 16th.
> 
> Lance- You and Justin skipped the Shack herf to do (fill in excuse here). I offered to drive (and pick up) both of you bastages. There is no excuse why you were not there. Please don't be mad at me that I smoked a perfectly aged 79 Monte #2 Dunhill, that burned so smoothly and evenlythat I wished it would never end. :r
> 
> Lance heres' to your Curly Head deluxes from 08/06:BS


Not to mention the 70's Partagas 898V, 84 Monte Especiales #1, 80's Bolivaro Corona and a monster 60 ring gauge custom rolled cuban cigar.

There was dunhils and davi's too :tg


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Mahogany herf in Philly Sept 9th*



Lance said:


> If you hadnt helped me see god this would earn you a taint kickin'
> 
> I still owe you for that.


There is always tomarow night for either .


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Mahogany herf in Philly Sept 9th*



bonggoy said:


> Not to mention the 70's Partagas 898V, 84 Monte Especiales #1, 80's Bolivaro Corona and a monster 60 ring gauge custom rolled cuban cigar.
> 
> There was dunhils and davi's too :tg


you make baby jesus cry


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Mahogany herf in Philly Sept 9th*

The list so far:

Redbaron
Trainwrek
Lance & Kathleen
Germantownrob
Justinphilly

Any other takers?


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Mahogany herf in Philly Sept 9th*



trainwrek said:


> The list so far:
> 
> Redbaron
> Trainwrek
> ...


raisin, joed, and bonggoy all said they would come on the 16th.


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Mahogany herf in Philly Sept 9th*

I think i can make it down. Sounds like alot of fun.

Ill give you guys a definate answer as it gets closer, but as of now it looks like im free.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Mahogany herf in Philly Sept 9th*

Can we get a mod to change the date to the 16th? Trainwrek you are the original poster, can you make the request?


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Mahogany herf in Philly Sept 9th*



raisin said:


> Can we get a mod to change the date to the 16th? Trainwrek you are the original poster, can you make the request?


The mods for this forum are radar and icehog3, if you give them a pm I am sure they will change the title for you.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Mahogany herf in Philly Sept 9th*

PM'd Da Hog to have it changed.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Mahogany herf in Philly Sept 9th*



RedBaron said:


> PM'd Da Hog to have it changed.


Big Brother is Listening!


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

oooooh, my first herf as a married man..

sucks!


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

What time is this here Herf starting ?


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Bubba -NJ said:


> What time is this here Herf starting ?


what time does Mahogany's open? :r


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> what time does Mahogany's open? :r


hehehe someone should be there by 1pm


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Looks like I'll be there , unless I have to work . Been wanting to make it to one of these . The line mentioning the Weiss Beer has got me intrigued .


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> oooooh, my first herf as a married man..
> 
> sucks!


The Herf or being married?


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

The list so far:

Redbaron
Trainwrek
Lance & Kathleen
Germantownrob
Justinphilly
Raisin
Joed
Bonggoy


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I believe Heavysmoke is coming also.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

joed said:


> The Herf or being married?


I believe in both circumstances they should both have sucking involved.


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

I think we should get together around 8 to get an early start on the debauchery.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

trainwrek said:


> I think we should get together around 8 to get an early start on the debauchery.


I dont think they open until noon....


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Lance said:


> I dont think they open until noon....


tailgate!!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Surf & Turf?


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

What is we went friday night and just never left?


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> What is we went friday night and just never left?


im on my way now! i will see you when you all get there!


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> What is we went friday night and just never left?


I can just imagine what Tom would charge me on my bar bill :al .


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> im on my way now! i will see you when you all get there!


I'm already here!!!


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

What is proper etiquette for a herf ? I guess what I'm asking is - Are there any no no's as far as what to bring to smoke ? I don't want to get :gn if I light up something from and island south of Miami .


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Bubba -NJ said:


> What is proper etiquette for a herf ? I guess what I'm asking is - Are there any no no's as far as what to bring to smoke ? I don't want to get :gn if I light up something from and island south of Miami .


bring whatever you want, smoke whatever you want. christ, rob walks around bare foot, do u think they care about what you're smoking? lol!


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> bring whatever you want, smoke whatever you want. christ, rob walks around bare foot, do u think they care about what you're smoking? lol!


I think they care he is barefoot, but they know rob doesnt know his limits, so drinks much and tips heavy.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Bubba -NJ said:


> What is proper etiquette for a herf ? I guess what I'm asking is - Are there any no no's as far as what to bring to smoke ? I don't want to get :gn if I light up something from and island south of Miami .


I only bring cuban cigars - most of the folks in there will be smoking either cuban cigars or non-cubans cuban cigars. If I remember my geography correctly, they all come from an island that is south of miami.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

joed said:


> most of the folks in there will be smoking either cuban cigars or non-cubans cuban cigars.


As opposed to martian cigars?


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Lance said:


> As opposed to martian cigars?


And just what is wrong with a Martian cigar?


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

Martians have feelings too :tg


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Looks like perfect timing for me. I will be in Philly Sept.16 and can possibly join you guys. That is if you don't mind a left coaster crashing your party. I should be in around 5:00.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> Looks like perfect timing for me. I will be in Philly Sept.16 and can possibly join you guys. That is if you don't mind a left coaster crashing your party. I should be in around 5:00.


do it up...! it would good to see ANYONE there....


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

Bubba -NJ said:


> What is proper etiquette for a herf ? I guess what I'm asking is - Are there any no no's as far as what to bring to smoke ? I don't want to get :gn if I light up something from and island south of Miami .


I plan on wearing Miami Dolphins zubaz pants and a Che Guevara t-shirt!


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

On a serious note, what time are people thinking about heading up?


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> On a serious note, what time are people thinking about heading up?


I'll probably be there between 1:00pm and 2:00pm. The place opens at noon.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

joed said:


> I'll probably be there between 1:00pm and 2:00pm. The place opens at noon.


:tpd:


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Aw, crap. You guys are killin' me. We're two for two. I can't make it. WTF, man. This sux. It'd be great if we could shoot for a date in October or November sometime.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Hammerhead said:


> Aw, crap. You guys are killin' me. We're two for two. I can't make it. WTF, man. This sux. It'd be great if we could shoot for a date in October or November sometime.


You choose a few dates when you can make it and I'll be there.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Bump


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Someone's getting impatient!


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

raisin said:


> Someone's getting impatient!


It's all the coffee I drank at Justin's wedding last night, plus he forgot to bring cigars for his guest, what a scrooge.:r


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> You choose a few dates when you can make it and I'll be there.


Cool. Lemme get back to you, 'cause things are kinda dicey these next few months. Really want to hang with you guys again.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Hammerhead said:


> Cool. Lemme get back to you, 'cause things are kinda dicey these next few months. Really want to hang with you guys again.


Yeah man, you and TT girl need to make it down again.....and bring a klipsh center channel


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> It's all the coffee I drank at Justin's wedding last night, plus he forgot to bring cigars for his guest, what a scrooge.:r


Did i not get some 99 Boli royal coronas for ya, ya prick?


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> Did i not get some 99 Boli royal coronas for ya, ya prick?


I do believe it was Wilson getting stogies out of your humi while checking up on your cats. Dude, they are cats, put down a bunch of food and leave. :r


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> I do believe it was Wilson getting stogies out of your humi while checking up on your cats. Dude, they are cats, put down a bunch of food and leave. :r


the cats were the after-thought to getting you all your cigars.. ill let your wife know, when she goes away.. Dude, he's Rob.....LEave out some liquor and drugs, and leave!! lol!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Now, now, children- play nice! And anyway, Rob, did you really depend on a scatterbrained groom (aren't they all?) for your smokes?


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> the cats were the after-thought to getting you all your cigars.. ill let your wife know, when she goes away.. Dude, he's Rob.....LEave out some liquor and drugs, and leave!! lol!


:r :r Thanks Justin, you just made my morning!!


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> the cats were the after-thought to getting you all your cigars.. ill let your wife know, when she goes away.. Dude, he's Rob.....LEave out some liquor and drugs, and leave!! lol!


Thats what I call a diet.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Ronnie, what time do you plan on getting their?


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Ronnie says "Ting ping mow mow thing pink ring" which means "Rob I will pick you up around 1ish"


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

meet at 2?


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

I'll be there doing Irish carbombs @ 1:30 :al


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

trainwrek said:


> I'll be there doing Irish carbombs @ 1:30 :al


could you wait until I get there?

I could definately go for some carbombs, too bad they dont have guinness on tap.

Think Ill go have some jameson


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Can Kathleen wear a special shirt for Daddy? (oh shit, did I say that outloud?):r


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> Can Kathleen wear a special shirt for Daddy? (oh shit, did I say that outloud?):r


:r :r You nut, to top it off I am listening to Iggy Pop's Lust For Life amd I am printing out some pictures and a close up of Anne's butt just popped out of the printer. Gotta go there is something I have to do  .


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> Can Kathleen wear a special shirt for Daddy? (oh shit, did I say that outloud?):r


She always does sweetheart.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

I sure do hope that's kathleen posting on lance's account! :bn


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> :r :r You nut, to top it off I am listening to Iggy Pop's Lust For Life amd I am printing out some pictures and a close up of Anne's butt just popped out of the printer. Gotta go there is something I have to do  .


My Ann or your Anne?


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

raisin said:


> I sure do hope that's kathleen posting on lance's account! :bn


Amen to that!!


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> My Ann or your Anne?


My Anne, have any of your Ann?


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Geez, you better hope "your Anne" doesn't have your password, cause butt pics are a VERY sensitive area! :hn


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

raisin said:


> Geez, you better hope "your Anne" doesn't have your password, cause butt pics are a VERY sensitive area! :hn


Yeah, I printed out an 8"x11" and put it next to the computer last night, well let's say the is about I'll I will be seeing for a few days  . So worth it for the look on her face.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm going to have to join in on the fun at one of these local herfs soon and meet some of you BOTL's! Unfortunately I can't make it this weekend. It's my anniversary today (8 yrs), and my wife and I have plans for the weekend. I'll keep my eyes open for future herfing opportunities.

And congrats to your marriage Justin! Before you know you'll be married 8...




















days!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

germantown rob said:


> Ronnie, what time do you plan on getting their?


2ish ...


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> 2ish ...


Exxxxcellllent, see you there bro  :w


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

The reservation is set for 1:30 under Dan. The crack smoking transvestite stripper is set to show up around 2:30.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

trainwrek said:


> The reservation is set for 1:30 under Dan. The crack smoking transvestite stripper is set to show up around 2:30.


She may be there a little earlier since I am her/his ride.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

28hrs to go......


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

20 hrs left


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

12 hrs, I really should get to sleep!


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Looking forward to meeting you all tomorrow.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

raisin said:


> 12 hrs, I really should get to sleep!


Sleep?? What is that ? I only know That in 10 hrs things will be very different.


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

3 hours to go-I'm shaking like Kathren Hepburn in a helicopter!


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Hoping to arrive around 3 p.m. Hope it's going good and everyone is not to hammered yet !


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Sorry for everyone who left the herf feeling "dirty" 

Thanks again to everyone who shared some great sticks...and other things


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Lance said:


> Sorry for everyone who left the herf feeling "dirty"
> 
> Thanks again to everyone who shared some great sticks...and other things


If feelin' "dirty's" wrong, I don't wanna be right! 

It was my first herf with you all and thanks for making me feel welcome. I had a great time. Hope everyone gets home safe and I can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

So when is the next one ? I really had a good time smoking and chatin up cigars . Mahogany's is a great place , real laid back , great beer selection , and great company with all the fellow gorillas . A special thanks to bonggoy and cigarflip for the sticks . :al :r :mn


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Nice meeting you guys ! What a memorable day! Really had a great time!


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

:r :r :r :r Make it stop, I am going to die from laughter! Great to see all of you again and to meet some new faces. We must to this again soon, easy fo me to say since it is only 15 min from my house.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I had a great time - I'm in for the next one - a big thank you to everyone.


----------



## TTgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

Lance said:


> Sorry for everyone who left the herf feeling "dirty"
> 
> Thanks again to everyone who shared some great sticks...and other things


Uh oh. Lance... what did you do...? 

Wish I could have been there, but this was just a bad weekend for me to get away. Next time hopefully!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Another raucous meeting at Mahogany's today. We got the better part of the staff's patience, and they booted us to the front room. I'm assuming that the new folk enjoyed the show.
Can't wait to do ir again.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

TTgirl said:


> Uh oh. Lance... what did you do...?
> 
> Wish I could have been there, but this was just a bad weekend for me to get away. Next time hopefully!


Not me, my "better" half. And I couldnt even tell you what happened, I was in the bathroom when it went down.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks to JoeD for the 70s Monte #3, and Thanks to Raisin for the Punch Sampler. (Also to Eric for the 87 Davi Dom P, although he's not on this board yet). 

I really look forward to the Philly herfs' because they're always a great time, and this one was no exception. I laughed so hard at times I thought I was going to have a heart attack!

Thanks to Justin for the after party and I am def going to have to buy the boardgame Klackers!


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

TTgirl said:


> Uh oh. Lance... what did you do...?
> 
> Wish I could have been there, but this was just a bad weekend for me to get away. Next time hopefully!


Words can't do justice to what happened, amazingly many missed it. I have never seen so many grown men blush  .

And not a single person wearing pink. LOL


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

It was nice to have some new faces at the Herf. Cigarflip, cabinetsticker, blake lockhart, and Bubba-nj all made it this time. Cigarflip flew in from SoCal (and had the cohiba/socal shirt to prove it) for business purposes, and brought some good stories and cigars to the group. cabinetsticker showed up bearing an open box of Davidoff's for introductions. I wonder how many he left with? :sl


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Club Stogie Message 
You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.

Somebody hit Lance with some reputation . I'm triing to hit everybody who was at the herf . Did I miss the :mn show and the donkey show ? o Gotta love a place that carries Chimay Red !


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

raisin said:


> It was nice to have some new faces at the Herf. Cigarflip, cabinetsticker, blake lockhart, and Bubba-nj all made it this time. Cigarflip flew in from SoCal (and had the cohiba/socal shirt to prove it) for business purposes, and brought some good stories and cigars to the group. cabinetsticker showed up bearing an open box of Davidoff's for introductions. I wonder how many he left with? :sl


he left with only 1


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

joed said:


> he left with only 1


that is true.. he then left my house with 0.

thanks again!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Ok ok,we need photographic evidence of this alleged herf!!
We need pics!!!


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

At Philly herfs we do not allow cameras.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

what happens at philly herfs........................


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> At Philly herfs we do not allow cameras.





justinphilly said:


> what happens at philly herfs........................


Cowards!


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> At Philly herfs we do not allow cameras.


I've tried to convice the Wisc herfers of the same, but to no avail. So you can witness our stupidity in all its glory :r

Sounds like you all had a great time!


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow, where should i start? Many thanks to all of my fellow gorillas for coming out and making this a "memorable" birthday for Redbaron. I had some great cigars ( RyJ Prince of Wales, Davidoff #1, Mag 46-Thanks Justin and Eric!) and laughed till my sides hurt (Thanks Rob!). Lance- You are a patient man who obviously had you hands full on Saturday, but it is always a pleasure hanging out with you. Even though I have only been to 2 Philly herfs, I feel I learn alot from you guys in a short timeframe. I am now anxiously waiting for the next one. 


P.S. A few pics to follow, nothing incriminating. :r


----------



## TTgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> Words can't do justice to what happened, amazingly many missed it. I have never seen so many grown men blush  .
> 
> And not a single person wearing pink. LOL


Blush? OMG. Didn't think that was possible!

At the next herf, you'll have to act it out for those of us who missed it, then. :r


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice to see everyone again. Great cigars, better people. 

Thanks everyone for the cigars. I almost did a JPH after smoking 5 cigars. I smoked a Don Juan Urquijo (a Philippines made cigar), 96 Monte #5, 98 Party PC (both from JoeD), 02 Monte #2 (from bling boy), and a 02 Punch Ninfa.

Never ceases to amaze me on how much knowledge you get out of these meets.

Thanks to Dan (Trainwrek) for organizing this herf. 

Larry, hope you had a nice time with the Philly crew. You probably corrupted a lot of us with your cigar knowledge. Too bad we weren't able to hook up again yesterday. Salamat to all the cigars you gave me. Call me up anytime you are in the area. We will try either Pats or Jims next time around. 

Bubba NJ, Blake Lockheart and Eric (thanks for the davi 1000) - Hope you guys will join us again. 

Rob, Justin, Chris, Michael, Joe, Lance and Kathleen, me familia. We can be smoking some swishers and I will still have a great time.


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

Sounds like you guys had fun! I hope to make the next one. :al + :w


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

And we would be very happy if you do!


----------

